# Poison Ivy/Oak



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Well through my adventures I have come across some poison ivy/oak. I cannot remember the last time I had it and was wondering if anyone had some good remedies for it?

It's starting to spread and I want it to stop!
Any ideas will be tried and appreciaited!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Mav

Had a little bout with it myself last summer, Thought I was going to scratch all the skin off my arms! I found this site and it helped me out.

http://poisonivy.aesir.com/view/cures.html

Good Luck!!

Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.healing-aid.com/conaffairs/benadrylgel.shtml








Mav,I had really good luck with this. It's a clear gel.

You have my sympathy. :-?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

mav - from what I've been told it's actually not spreading - it's just "surfacing" at different times. Scratching won't spread it but it sure won't help it either. I've used something called Ivy Dry and it's helped some. I feel for ya!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Make sure ALL your clothes are washed, the outdies of your footwear and outerwear, and the seat(s) of your vehicles to prevent reinfection...

It is amazing how long this stuff can stay active on clothes and the like!


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I feel your pain, i had it last month!!! Theres this stuff at walmart call Clear Gel or Clear Away from the IvnOak Company, i used that along with with stuff call ivarest, its pink, thats what dried it up , it says only use a few times daily, dont read them labels, keep plastering it on, you want to to form a hard crusty surface so it can dry up and clear away!!!
It took me about 1 month to get rid of mine, go to walmart, they got all the stuff you need, if its severe, like my friend, she went to the doctor and theyll give you a shot in the butt and put you on meds! :x 
Adam


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I had heard about this before but this is the first time I've seen a doctor recommend it. Might help.

"The reaction usually occurs 36 to 48 hours after contact and lasts about two weeks. You won't spread the rash by scratching the blisters, but it can spread internally around the body and surface in unexpected places.

Of course, the best defense against this family of plants is to learn how to recognize its members and avoid them. Poison oak can grow as a shrub or vine, and can be spotted by its characteristic clusters of three leaflets per leaf. These can be shiny green, red-green or red, depending on the season. If you do touch a plant, wash the oil off with soap and water within 20 to 30 minutes of contact. After that, the oil soaks into the skin. Watch and wash your pets, too. One common way to get the rash is to touch a dog that has rubbed up against a plant and had the resin transferred to its coat.

Tecnu sells a very effective over-the-counter product that will remove the resins of poison oak, ivy or sumac from the skin up to 24 hours after contact. They also make a protective lotion that you can put on your skin before you go out in the woods.

The absolute best treatment I know for poison ivy is to get in the shower and run hot water (as hot as you can stand) over the affected area for 5 to 10 minutes. This seems counterintuitive, because it will increase the itching. But after a few minutes, the nervous circuits seem to get overloaded and the itching stops for a long time. If you conscientiously repeat the hot water treatment whenever the itching returns, the whole reaction completes its cycle rapidly and your skin will return to normal.

While hot water works better than anything, you also can use calamine lotion as a topical treatment if you wish. I strongly recommend against taking oral prednisone or other steroids unless there are very severe symptoms, such as fever or difficulty urinating. Don't use topical steroids either. Steroids are toxic drugs that should be saved for serious conditions, not minor ones, since they suppress the immune system."
Dr. Andrew W.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

best thing I have found for it is household bleach. Dries the stuff out and gets rid of it quickly.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

My land (in McHenry County) is covered with this crap - grows like grass up there. I had it BAD for 2 months last year. Dr said is was one of the worst cases he had seen. I had it EVERYWHERE...if you know what I mean! That was horrible.

Does anyone know how it affect pets once they come into contact with it?

taddy


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for the remedies guys!!! I picked up some of the stuff Goldy recomended and will give it a whirl, but if that doesn't work, out comes the bleach!
Thanks again!!

Mav.....


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Well I broke down and went mental.......I broke out the bottle of Clorox Clean-Up, cleaner wth bleach and scrubbed the infected area. I then sprayed it with the clorox ( man did it burn for awhile), and after only one cleansing with it, it has toned down alot!

Thanks again guys! :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Go to a Dr. and get a hydrocortozne shot....NOW! I've had it so bad in the past that the shot was the only remedy.....in a day the itching will dissapear. All the other stuff will stop the itching a little but the shot will work internally and stop all the areas from itching.

I now stay away from any heavily wooded areas...just not worth it. Wash all rake/equipment handles...wash all clothing. I've been reinfected a year later after touching something that had the oil on it.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I swear you can pick it up from touching your dog if hes been in contact with it also.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree with Field Hunter. The reaction to poison ivy is an immune system response. Therefore, you need to block histamine production and reduce the inflammation. When I have had severe poison ivy outbreaks, my doctor has prescribed steroidal treatments. These have done wonders to reduce the inflammation and reduce the symptoms.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I tried the steroid pill but it made me sick to my stomach. I don't think I was informed about any shot at the time, but I would have paid anything to stop the itch I know that. I had to keep my skin completely covered at night because I would scratch it in my sleep otherwise. Ugh!! the agony was unreal. :eyeroll:


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

Go get a Kennalog shot. Maybe some Dexamethazone too. It'll get rid of your itchy/scratchies and work wonders for your allergies to boot! :beer: Should last you about a year..


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Maverick I have tried many of the topical treatments for poison ivy and never had any luck with them. A doctor told me to try using Fels Naphta soap. You shower as many times a day as your schedule will permit. Try morming. after work and evening. Each time you are in the shower scrub the affected area and rinse it about 5 times.What it amounts to is you are sanding off the affected area and allowing it to dry out. It works like the bleach but not so radical. During the day you can try some drying ointment. When the skin gets hot and sweaty it starts itching again. The only soap to use for this is the brand I mentioned. Good luck


----------

